# Single speed brake levers



## gb155 (12 Jan 2012)

Suggest me some pls peeps


----------



## Theseus (12 Jan 2012)

I use Cane Creek SCR5 levers on my drop handlebars. Not sure what to recommend for flats.


----------



## gb155 (12 Jan 2012)

Ah yes - for drops not flats :0)


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (12 Jan 2012)

I really like the look of something like these.

They keep the bars nice and uncluttered which suits the pared-down ethos of single speed/fixed bikes to my mind.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jan 2012)

Anything made by Cane Creek


----------



## wheres_my_beard (12 Jan 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> I really like the look of something like these.
> 
> They keep the bars nice and uncluttered which suits the pared-down ethos of single speed/fixed bikes to my mind.
> 
> View attachment 6151


 
+1 I have a similar setup (but I don't have gropes). It allows me to stay on the drops more of the time, for fast accelerations and easy maneuverability, although this can reduce visibility; I prefer this to my previous single Dirty Harry in the centre, like a single Cross lever, which made me tend to stay on the tops, which was quite uncomfortable and unwieldy.

You could go for some simple aero style levers, for a contemporary riding/ hand position.

I'm not really sure if you are asking us to recommend a type of brake or a specific make/model though; either way taking a look at charlie's site might be helpful.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (12 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the gropes link, I didn't know they were available off the shelf, assumed they were custom items.


----------



## YahudaMoon (12 Jan 2012)

Hi 

I purchased a bog standered lever from my local bike shop for £8 though it depends on what your bike is

If you have a classic vintage bike then Id go for MKS levers for nostalgia 

Im not a lover of American bike parts though Pauls levers are unbelievably beautiful and a peice of top quality engineering

Id stick these on if Id have the money for a new new bike and levers
http://www.paulcomp.com/lovelevercomp.html


----------



## wheres_my_beard (12 Jan 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Thanks for the gropes link, I didn't know they were available off the shelf, assumed they were custom items.



Google velo oranges elk hide covers, they are very smart


----------



## gb155 (12 Jan 2012)

someone suggested these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tektro-Ae...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item4aa8b2530e

thoughts ?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (12 Jan 2012)

Do they need hoods, or do ride with them as they are?

I don't suppose it's such an issue with modern kit, but I've paid as much for hoods as for levers.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (12 Jan 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Google velo oranges elk hide covers, they are very smart


They're lush, but I really can't be done with ordering stuff from the States, unless it's something I _really_ want: it's quicker from China! [Looks, with misty eyes, at Gipiemme seat post binder bolt that took four months to arrive.]


----------



## Pennine-Paul (12 Jan 2012)

You might want to check out Manchester velodrome on Sunday
they're having a cycle jumble, pick yourself up a bargain 
I'm going to find myself some shimano 105 levers for my drop bars for when I flip
the wheel round to s/s mode (I use bullhorns and a centrally mounted lever in fixed mode)


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (12 Jan 2012)

Just out of interest, why do you swap bars & levers?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (12 Jan 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> They're lush, but I really can't be done with ordering stuff from the States, unless it's something I _really_ want: it's quicker from China! [Looks, with misty eyes, at Gipiemme seat post binder bolt that took four months to arrive.]


 
Take a look at Fresh Tripe; they sell the long ones and the short ones. I'm sure the long ones could be cut down for two bikes as they are _long _(570mm each). They have some other lovely bits on there too; they also have an ebay.co.uk store but doesn't have all there stock on it.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (12 Jan 2012)

> Just out of interest, why do you swap bars & levers?


 
I have one weak arm due to an altercation with a bmw some years ago,
resulting in a plate in my arm and some nerve and muscle tethering,
Riding fixed and braking with my good arm is fine, but I couldn't commute on the drops,
Way too scary, but on days out in the hills where the need for super fast reflexes isn't required
I can cope ok.
There isn't room on my bullhorns for 2 centrally mounted brakes (the cables and levers foul each other)
I've tried flat bars and risers and mtb style levers which is ok for up to about 30 miles but the lack
of alternative hand positions tends to make my duff arm numb
Hence why I have to switch bars


----------



## mangid (13 Jan 2012)

I use Shimano R600, you can buy individual ones (left or right) from ChainReaction for £18.00

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13673


-- 
Dan


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jan 2012)

SRAM 500 http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/500-single-speed-brake-lever
SRAM 900 http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/900-single-speed-brake-lever
Campagnolo Record Carbon http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26018

I use the latter, very nice levers (although I fixed one of mine in the out position as I ride fixed and only run a front brake but wanted both levers for symmetry)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jan 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I use the latter, very nice levers (although I fixed one of mine in the out position as I ride fixed and only run a front brake but wanted both levers for symmetry)


 
Did you put a second chainset on it too?


----------



## Farky (22 Jan 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> SRAM 500 http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/500-single-speed-brake-lever
> SRAM 900 http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/900-single-speed-brake-lever


Will these work with Ultegra calipers?


----------



## GrasB (22 Jan 2012)

Yes they'll work however the SRAM/Shimano lever ratios aren't the same, this leads to one SRAM/Shimano lever/calliper combo not working as well as you might expect & the other way being phenomenal but requiring constant small adjustments to the cable pull if one has small enough hands to require significant leaver adjustment. I can't remember which way works well


----------



## Hicky (27 Jan 2012)

I've got Canecreek scr-5's they're running cantis.....dont know if they'd work on normal road brakes...v comfortable though.


----------

